# ~Favorite Sites~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Please tell me, what are your favorite websites for pet products?
I'm new to online ordering and don't know many good ones, especially in Canada.

Thanks for your help! :dance:


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite places and most used sites for dog suplies....
Dog.com 
Amazon
Bestbullysticks.com
Dogtoys.com
Wag.com (I use soap.com a lot And wag.com is connected with them so you can use the same cart and shipping for both sites)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! 
I'll take a look at them right now. 


If anyone else likes pet websites that were not mentioned please let me know.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...no one wants to help little old me... :sad5:

Seriously though I know how to use Google, but there is so 
much not so great sites out there, I rather hear about where 
you guys like to shop so I could window shop a bit.  Help.

I know Doggie Couture, GW Little, SouthPaw, Ebay, Park Avenue, Pet Flys, Hip Doggie...and that's about it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sassypup.net


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I have bought lots of clothes from Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies. One lady I bought a couple of things from takes gently used human sweaters and remakes them for dogs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks girls! 
Yes I know Etsy, I don't know how I forgot to mention that site since I check it out daily,
I love it! Also Pet Edge I like, all of our toys are from there. Not sure where else to get
reasonably priced toys from...

Never heard of Sassy Pup, will take a looksy! Thanks.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

when it fomes to pet toys...its hard to find them in reasonable prices...gotta love petedge zanie toys!!!! hehehe. i usually just got my stuff from local pet stores


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Ebay of course is not a new site or anything
but I saw this on there tonight and it reminded
me of Chanel! I know it's over the top but I
can just see her in it! 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Ebay of course is not a new site or anything
> but I saw this on there tonight and it reminded
> me of Chanel! I know it's over the top but I
> can just see her in it!
> ...


Ooooo! That would be very fitting on Chanel. I can totally see her in it, too! 

Anyone know where I can get cheap pajamas for Lacey? She's always chilly at night and I SWEAR she wants to wear MY pjs sometimes...


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I buy a LOT of supply type stuff from Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products

Not like "cute" stuff (although the ceramic water bowl I got it kinda cute) but between the dogs, rats, fish and hermit crabs I end up getting stuff form them at least monthly.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I've looking on Etsy and found this. OMG it's so cute!!
Sweetheart Dog Cowl / Neck Warmer / Scarf / by CharlieHeartsDiesel


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Missygal said:


> I've looking on Etsy and found this. OMG it's so cute!!
> Sweetheart Dog Cowl / Neck Warmer / Scarf / by CharlieHeartsDiesel


Oh. My. GOSH. I want one for myself; never mind Lacey!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Ebay of course is not a new site or anything
> but I saw this on there tonight and it reminded
> me of Chanel! I know it's over the top but I
> can just see her in it!
> ...


Oh you know me, I like "over the top". :coolwink:
That collar is very pretty. 
I usually try to buy things that have a purpose,
that are durable and that I would not be afraid
for the dogs to get dirty, but once in a while I
am guilty at buying the not so rugged item, 
just because it's CUTE! lol This is definitely very
cute! Chanel is getting so fluffy, all of her collars
get lost in that fur,lol. 

By the way did you see the thread where you
recommended the crown charm from Etsy for me?
I bought it! And love it! I posted pictures too. 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/links-products/65905-ls-3.html




LaceyGirl said:


> Ooooo! That would be very fitting on Chanel. I can totally see her in it, too!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get cheap pajamas for Lacey? She's always chilly at night and I SWEAR she wants to wear MY pjs sometimes...


There are a couple pjs here, they look nice...
Shop - Pajamas - Hip Doggie



doginthedesert said:


> I buy a LOT of supply type stuff from Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products
> 
> Not like "cute" stuff (although the ceramic water bowl I got it kinda cute) but between the dogs, rats, fish and hermit crabs I end up getting stuff form them at least monthly.


Thank you, I'll take a look! 
Which bowl did you get?



Missygal said:


> I've looking on Etsy and found this. OMG it's so cute!!
> Sweetheart Dog Cowl / Neck Warmer / Scarf / by CharlieHeartsDiesel


Adorable!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> Ooooo! That would be very fitting on Chanel. I can totally see her in it, too!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get cheap pajamas for Lacey? She's always chilly at night and I SWEAR she wants to wear MY pjs sometimes...


This is a picture of Mimi in her pink pj's. I got these
from Terri ( Minigrace ), you could ask her where she
purchased them from.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in the US so hopefully shipping is available and not to expensive. But Pet Meds | Dog Supplies | Pet Supplies | Pet Products | Pet Supply has always been great for toys and general stuff. And Designer Dog Clothing, Luxury Dog Beds, Small Dog Clothes, Rhinestone Dog Collars - PAMPERED PUPPY has a HUGH collection, a mix of different stores.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

With me, it just depends on what I'm looking for. I check the world-wide web, ebay and everywhere depending on what I'm looking for.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh you know me, I like "over the top". :coolwink:
> That collar is very pretty.
> I usually try to buy things that have a purpose,
> that are durable and that I would not be afraid
> ...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christa it looks really great! I had just the right collar for it! Here are the pictures. 
I did not take a picture of it on Chanel because you can't see the tag under her fur.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh wow LS, that is gorgeous! :love7:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> Ooooo! That would be very fitting on Chanel. I can totally see her in it, too!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get cheap pajamas for Lacey? She's always chilly at night and I SWEAR she wants to wear MY pjs sometimes...


Dog Pajamas Monkeys with Double Double Ruffle by paulinesfashions - these pj's aren't cheap but they are so cute! I would like to have some for Taz. 

I bought the pink ones that I sold to Christabelle at a local store and don't know the brand name unfortunately.

There's another Etsy shop called Naked Dog PJ's. She's on vacation until the 24th but her prices are very reasonable. I haven't bought PJ's from her but have bought a couple of fleece pullovers. 

http://img0.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.310115616.jpg

This one is an XS and was only $5.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I like Animal Den. Have ordered from them for over 5 years now.
Chihuahuas
Chihuahua Gifts, Jewelry & Chihuahua Products

Basenjis
Basenji Gifts

Hope you enjoy browsing~! Deb


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Those Monkey PJ's are so so soooo cute! I want some
of those! ( The Chi she has modeling them is super cute too )


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> With me, it just depends on what I'm looking for. I check the world-wide web, ebay and everywhere depending on what I'm looking for.


That's kind of how I do it too, I just google the product I'm looking for or even the brand if I know what it is and see what pops up. I have found some neat places, but don't remember names unless I order. I love the sites that everyone has listed so far! ccasion9:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls!!! This is great! :daisy:
Those monkey pjs are something else! Love them! :munky2:

And Deb, how sweet of you to remember my Basenji boys,
lots of fun Basenji things on that website, thank you! 
You are going to make me spend money!!!! Oh no! haha 

I am not very good at window shopping, haha, I bookmark 
what I like and then try to find a way to get it. Online shopping 
is too easy! One click here, one click there and you are broke! haha :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Online shopping
> is too easy! One click here, one click there and you are broke! haha :lol:


that is my problem too :foxes15::daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You warned me about this Pigeonsheep! I should have listened! hahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> You warned me about this Pigeonsheep! I should have listened! hahaha


hahaha i sure did warn you!!! :colors:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

LS- I have the Bridgeport Ceramic Waterer Automatic Dog Fountains: Bridgeport Onyx Ceramic Waterer |DrsFosterSmith.com

I have had it since June and I love it. So much easier to clean that any other pet fountains I have seen and I think it looks much more attractive too. Plus the refill filters are a generic brand that is carried at petsmart and petco.

And to add- I just read the reviews and everyone giving it a bad review was complaining that you void the warranty if you don't clean the pump once a month- to that I say EWWWWW. I clean that that thing at least every few days or else it gets slimy. Can you imagine drinking out of a bowl that only gets cleaned once a month? The reason I love it is cause it only has 3 parts and is like super, super easy to clean. Maybe I am a clean freak.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> LS- I have the Bridgeport Ceramic Waterer Automatic Dog Fountains: Bridgeport Onyx Ceramic Waterer |DrsFosterSmith.com
> 
> I have had it since June and I love it. So much easier to clean that any other pet fountains I have seen and I think it looks much more attractive too. Plus the refill filters are a generic brand that is carried at petsmart and petco.
> 
> And to add- I just read the reviews and everyone giving it a bad review was complaining that you void the warranty if you don't clean the pump once a month- to that I say EWWWWW. I clean that that thing at least every few days or else it gets slimy. Can you imagine drinking out of a bowl that only gets cleaned once a month? The reason I love it is cause it only has 3 parts and is like super, super easy to clean. Maybe I am a clean freak.


I actually am a clean freak, biggest you've ever seen,lol.
So I completely understand!
That bowl is nice! 
I use regular ceramic bowls, and change the water several
times per day because I'm so paranoid. Something like this
would be great. Thank you for the link, I really appreciate it.


----------

